# People going to the Specialty



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi Folks, let's everyone who is going to the specialty put an "HF" in the corner of our name tags so that we can identify each other. OK?

Can't wait! I've started getting things together. I leave home on Sat., and then leave from my friend's house with her and 4 dogs EARLY Sun. morning!!!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I did register on line just incase I am feeling up to going. I'm assuming you get a name tag when you check in??? Not sure how that works I will be sure to put that HF on my name tag.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, BTW, I thought you might like to see the artwork I'm putting into the HCA Auction:


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm so disappointed that it didn't work out for me. I really wanted to go to meet HF members, see some beautiful Havs in action, go to the HRI banquet/auction and, of course, be with friends. Wish my daughter's business trip hadn't gotten changed to the week before, as I was going to fly out with her and get to spend some time with her, plus another daughter who was going to meet us there from Denver. Oh well, it wasn't meant to be, I guess.

Hope you all have a great time and K & K, I'll be cheering for you from home. Don't forget the pics and videos. I'm so jealous!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Wow, now you really got me, Karen. What awesome work you do! I especially love the little Hav.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

whimsy said:


> I did register on line just incase I am feeling up to going. I'm assuming you get a name tag when you check in??? Not sure how that works I will be sure to put that HF on my name tag.


Yes, my understanding is that you get a name badge when you check in. Hope to see you there in person! It's going to be so much fun meeting people we "talk" to all the time!!!

Kodi had his "manicure" and feet trimmed, and a extra-special conditioning of his coat today, so he's all spiffed up and ready to go!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

sandypaws said:


> I'm so disappointed that it didn't work out for me. I really wanted to go to meet HF members, see some beautiful Havs in action, go to the HRI banquet/auction and, of course, be with friends. Wish my daughter's business trip hadn't gotten changed to the week before, as I was going to fly out with her and get to spend some time with her, plus another daughter who was going to meet us there from Denver. Oh well, it wasn't meant to be, I guess.
> 
> Hope you all have a great time and K & K, I'll be cheering for you from home. Don't forget the pics and videos. I'm so jealous!


Oh, I know, Mary! I'm sorry you can't come too! I'll try to post about what's going on, but I won't be able to post photos until I get home... I'm only planning on bringing my iPad, not my laptop, and the forum won't let me post photos from my iPad.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

sandypaws said:


> Wow, now you really got me, Karen. What awesome work you do! I especially love the little Hav.


I did the two mandalas first, but then was just playing around, and decided to put in something "Havanese-y" too.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

*Folks going to the specialty*



krandall said:


> Hi Folks, let's everyone who is going to the specialty put an "HF" in the corner of our name tags so that we can identify each other. OK?
> 
> Can't wait! I've started getting things together. I leave home on Sat., and then leave from my friend's house with her and 4 dogs EARLY Sun. morning!!!


Just curious, Karen, who are the 4 dogs you mentioned. I know you have 1 and Elinor has 2. Where did the 4th come from?

Also, have a safe trip with all that precious cargo.


----------



## HalleBerry (Feb 22, 2012)

We're leaving Monday morning - hoping to arrive around noon on Tuesday....


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

sandypaws said:


> Just curious, Karen, who are the 4 dogs you mentioned. I know you have 1 and Elinor has 2. Where did the 4th come from?
> 
> Also, have a safe trip with all that precious cargo.


We're taking Pam Sowa's Lindy Hop for her, since she can only fly with one. She's taking her puppy, Mattie (Waltzing Mathilda ) with her.

It will be a new experience for Kodi... he hasn't travelled in a crate since I brought him home from the King's. He always travels in a car harness.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

HalleBerry said:


> We're leaving Monday morning - hoping to arrive around noon on Tuesday....


We'll see you when we get back from the agility venue then on Tues. afternoon!


----------



## HalleBerry (Feb 22, 2012)

Yippee!!!!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Beautiful artwork Karen! Maybe someday when Leo is older, I will try to get him to a specialty for obedience, agility or rally! It would be great fun to see so many Havs in one place!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

your art is just awesome Karen!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Yo Karen and Kodi-
Stop being so fabulous. You're giving me an inferiority complex!!! :bounce::bounce:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Pixiesmom said:


> Yo Karen and Kodi-
> Stop being so fabulous. You're giving me an inferiority complex!!! :bounce::bounce:


Actually, Zentangle isn't that hard, and it's LOTS of fun! Google it!

I just hope that they bring good money for HRI and HCA!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

krandall said:


> Actually, Zentangle isn't that hard, and it's LOTS of fun! Google it!
> 
> I just hope that they bring good money for HRI and HCA!


I did google it and came up with several utube videos with demos on how to do it...the basic concept of it. It really looks like something fun to do. Might have to give it a try this winter when I'm looking for things to do because the weather is bad outside.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

whimsy said:


> I did google it and came up with several utube videos with demos on how to do it...the basic concept of it. It really looks like something fun to do. Might have to give it a try this winter when I'm looking for things to do because the weather is bad outside.


I've become an addict. It's very peaceful and centering. I either do an "official" tile, or work on a bigger piece (which I actually prefer) almost every night before I go to sleep.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Did you come up with your own design, Karen, for the Hav pic or is it a pattern? I, also, googled it and agree that it looks like fun. I usually read fiction or do involved puzzles for down time and fun and would love to try Zentangle. I'm definitely not an artist even though I have them in the family with oldest DD being a RISD graduate and Bud having been an electromechanical designer back in the day. Each of them is very talented. I was going to try my hand at making rag quilts this winter and will also do some Zentagling. Thanks for sharing the info.

I do have to add, though, that I don't know when you find the time to work, train, go to competitions, paint and Zentangle. I bet there are also other things you manage to fit into your very busy schedule. All that,and dealing with RA as well. I certainly do admire you!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

sandypaws said:


> Did you come up with your own design, Karen, for the Hav pic or is it a pattern? I, also, googled it and agree that it looks like fun. I usually read fiction or do involved puzzles for down time and fun and would love to try Zentangle. I'm definitely not an artist even though I have them in the family with oldest DD being a RISD graduate and Bud having been an electromechanical designer back in the day. Each of them is very talented. I was going to try my hand at making rag quilts this winter and will also do some Zentagling. Thanks for sharing the info.
> 
> I do have to add, though, that I don't know when you find the time to work, train, go to competitions, paint and Zentangle. I bet there are also other things you manage to fit into your very busy schedule. All that,and dealing with RA as well. I certainly do admire you!


Gee, thanks, Mary! One of my frustrations with RA is that my days have gotten a lot shorter. I do absolutely need to rest more and go to bed earlier. I do a LOT less than I used to, but I pick and choose. (for instance, I hired someone to clean the house, and we hire someone to edge and mulch the gardens in the spring) And although I do work, it's not full time... about 20 hours per week, and mostly during the school year.

As far as the Havanese one is concerned, I drew the outline for that one, then filled it in with tangles. For the mandalas, there are LOTS of mandala patterns you can get from:

http://thebrightowl.blogspot.com/

She has a weekly mandala challenge.

If you are on Pinterest, and follow me, you'll find that I have a LOT of links to other sources for Zentangle and Zentangle Inspired Art (ZIA) too. You definitely DON'T need to be an artist of any sort to produce beautiful Zentangle designs. It's amazing how beautiful the things people can produce with the very easiest tangles!!!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Quick reply before I leave tomorrow and have no time to get online. I am flying out tomorrow with my daughters to check out School of the Art Inst. of Chicago, staying downtown Monday night, school tour Tuesday then heading out to Lombard Tues, Weds and Thurs nights. I am going to be doing the Specialty/Chicago sightseeing juggle, but am definitely planning on attending Rally/Obedience and HRI Banquet. Leaving husband and Timmy at home, should be interesting! Looking forward to seeing everyone! Better start packing.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

jabojenny said:


> Quick reply before I leave tomorrow and have no time to get online. I am flying out tomorrow with my daughters to check out School of the Art Inst. of Chicago, staying downtown Monday night, school tour Tuesday then heading out to Lombard Tues, Weds and Thurs nights. I am going to be doing the Specialty/Chicago sightseeing juggle, but am definitely planning on attending Rally/Obedience and HRI Banquet. Leaving husband and Timmy at home, should be interesting! Looking forward to seeing everyone! Better start packing.


Yay, Jen!

We're here! Hope to see you tomorrow!

K&K


----------



## Zarika (Dec 16, 2012)

Hey everyone, 

Hobbes and I will be there tomorrow for the rescue parade and then the HRI banquet. From what I read these look to both be at the hotel, can anyone verify? 

I have another question that may be stupid: are dogs allowed/ are dogs normally at the HRI banquet? I'm in Milwaukee so we'll just be driving up for the afternoon/evening and then driving home. If Hobbes isn't allowed at the banquet I probably won't be able to stay for it because I won't have a hotel room to put him in. 

See everyone tomorrow


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Zarika said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Hobbes and I will be there tomorrow for the rescue parade and then the HRI banquet. From what I read these look to both be at the hotel, can anyone verify?
> 
> ...


Yes, they are at the hotel. Dogs are not allowed at the banquet. (because of the food). They will have dog sitting for the banquets, but I really don't know the details. (Kodi is fine in my room) i also don't know of it's only for dogs who are entered, or if other people can use it.


----------



## Zarika (Dec 16, 2012)

krandall said:


> Yes, they are at the hotel. Dogs are not allowed at the banquet. (because of the food). They will have dog sitting for the banquets, but I really don't know the details. (Kodi is fine in my room) i also don't know of it's only for dogs who are entered, or if other people can use it.


Hobbes is entered in the parade. Maybe that will be enough to do the dog-sitting?

I guess even if I can't go to the banquet, I donated a gift. I just want to show support for the rescue!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Zarika said:


> Hobbes is entered in the parade. Maybe that will be enough to do the dog-sitting?
> 
> I guess even if I can't go to the banquet, I donated a gift. I just want to show support for the rescue!


Hope you were able to come and enjoy the banquet! Unfortunaely, they did the parades and judges' education at the same time, and I really wnated to hear the judges' ed program.

Hope you and Hobbes both had a good time!!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Beautiful artwork, Karen! Especially LOVE the little Havanese! Had not heard of the zentangle art until I saw your creations.


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

krandall said:


> One of my frustrations with RA is that my days have gotten a lot shorter.


Hi Karen, I've been trying to read the posts about the specialty and I saw where you responded that you have RA. I'm sorry to hear that as I have it as well. Interesting...... when were you diagnosed? How do you groom Kodi? What treatment do you do? Hope you don't mind me prying.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Karen Collins said:


> Hi Karen, I've been trying to read the posts about the specialty and I saw where you responded that you have RA. I'm sorry to hear that as I have it as well. Interesting...... when were you diagnosed? How do you groom Kodi? What treatment do you do? Hope you don't mind me prying.


Hi Karen, I'm on a cocktail of methotrexate, Humira and prednisone, though I am FINALLY almost off the pred. I also eat organic as much as possible and avoid wheat as much as possible. I was dx'd about 7 years ago. I'm actually doing pretty well now, as long as I pace myself and avoid stress as much as possible. I don't usually have a problem with groomig, but Kodi has a pretty easy coat now that he's an adult.


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

Thank you for sharing and I wish you the best with your health.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Karen Collins said:


> Thank you for sharing and I wish you the best with your health.


Thanks, Karen. I hope you are able to keep yours under pretty good control too. Chronic diseases can be miserable.


----------

